# Pressemeldung: Seenotretter vor 75 Jahren letztmalig mit Rudern im Einsatz



## Thomas9904 (30. März 2017)

Pressemeldung


*Im Packeis vor Langeoog: Seenotretter vor 75 Jahren letztmalig mit Ruderrettungsboot im Einsatz​**Mit heute kaum vorstellbaren Strapazen und Gefahren ist der Einsatz der Seenotretter viele Jahrzehnte lang verbunden gewesen: In offenen Ruderrettungsbooten stellten sich die Rettungsmänner der Deutschen Gesellschaft zur Rettung Schiffbrüchiger (DGzRS) den Naturgewalten der See entgegen. Vor 75 Jahren waren die Seenotretter zum letzten Mal mit einem Ruderrettungsboot im Einsatz. Die Rettungsfahrt im Packeis vor Langeoog gehört zu den wohl schwersten in der Geschichte der Seenotretter.*

Zum 150-jährigen Bestehen der DGzRS 2015 erinnerte sich der 92-Jährige Gerhard Johannsen, einer der letzten Zeitzeugen, an die Ereignisse von damals:

„Am 5. März 1942 strandete der Lotsendampfer ,Rüstringen‘ im gefährlichen Mahlsand vor Langeoog. Wintersturm aus Ost mit Stärke 8 bis 10 wühlte die See auf. Es war minus 15 Grad kalt. Es gab große Eisschollen und starkes Schneegestöber. Die Sicht betrug weniger als eine Seemeile. Mahlsand, Strom und Eis ließen die ,Rüstringen‘ tiefer und tiefer sinken. Die mehr als 20 Besatzungsmitglieder wurden von der bewegten See ins Meer gerissen.



Ich war damals 19 Jahre alt und fuhr als Matrose auf dem Vorpostenboot 2001. Wir begleiteten ein repariertes, im Feindeinsatz beschädigtes aktives Minensuchboot von Rotterdam nach Bremerhaven. Auf unserer Fahrt längs der holländischen Küste erreichte der Wind Sturmstärke mit Schneeböen. Die Temperatur sank unter null Grad. Unser Schiff war stark vereist. Während die Brecher unablässig über unser Schiff hereinbrachen, mussten wir, die auf Nachtwache befindliche Bootsbesatzung, Eis klopfen, um unser Boot einigermaßen seetüchtig zu erhalten.



Am nächsten Morgen sichtete unser Kommandant im Schneegestöber ein Wrack, das bis zum Bootsdeck unter Wasser lag. Das Minensuchboot setzte einen Kutter aus, der abtrieb und sank. Unser Kommandant erkannte die Gefahr, wir retteten vier von dem im eiskalten Wasser schwimmenden Matrosen, einer trieb ab und ertrank, der Rest wurde vom Minensuchboot aufgenommen. Beim Aufnehmen des alten Kurses kamen wir fest. Das Bodenventil brach, Wasser drang ein. Das Leck konnten wir notdürftig abdichten.



Um 18 Uhr erreichte uns das Ruderrettungsboot REICHSPOST. Später erfuhren wir, dass Motorrettungsboote aufgrund der Eislage nicht hatten auslaufen können. Die Seenotretter hatten auch die REICHSPOST nur unter größten Anstrengungen mit Hilfe von mehr als 40 Männern auf Langeoog über hoch aufgetürmtes Eis zu Wasser bringen können. Vormann Hillrich Kuper ließ zwölf Männer unserer Besatzung übernehmen. Mehr konnte die REICHSPOST nicht aufnehmen. Der Rest blieb auf dem Vorpostenboot zurück, auch ich. Vormann Kuper wollte wiederkommen.



Am Abend brachen erneut die Bodenventile. Unser Boot kenterte und blieb auf der Steuerbordseite liegen. In Eiseskälte verbrachten wir die stürmische Nacht auf der Backbordseite. Am nächsten Mittag rettete uns eine Barkasse des Minensuchbootes. Wir mussten aus großer Höhe in das schlingernde Boot springen.



Was wir nicht wussten: Die REICHSPOST konnte nicht zu uns zurückkehren. Nur mit großer Mühe hatten die Seenotretter Baltrum erreicht, wo sie und die Geretteten kriechend über scharfkantiges, brüchiges Treibeis an Land gelangten. Anderthalb Stunden dauerte dieser gefährliche Weg, der Vormann ging als letzter von Bord. Das Rettungsboot mussten die Seenotretter aufgeben. Erst heute weiß ich, in welch großer Gefahr uns die Rettungsmänner zurücklassen mussten und was es auch für sie bedeutet haben dürfte, nicht zu uns zurückkehren zu können.

Der Einsatz der Besatzung der REICHSPOST für unser Boot wiegt umso beachtlicher vor dem Hintergrund, dass die Seenotretter nur wenige Stunden zuvor die nicht minder kräftezehrende stundelange Rettungsfahrt für die im Eis nicht zu erreichende ‚Rüstringen‘ hatten aufgeben müssen. Für diesen schweren Einsatz, den letzten eines Ruderrettungsbootes der DGzRS, erhielt die gesamte Besatzung die Rettungsmedaille am Bande.“


----------

